# Best EU peptide source



## 4wheel (Sep 12, 2012)

I realize this sort of topic is.. uninspirational, unoriginal and maybe simply just annoying to some. I do however feel the need to ask you guys for some honest advice on where to do my shopping, as I sincerely wish to avoid wasting my time and money. I hope this thread can serve the purpose of shedding some light on the legitimate sources that I know are out there(but that I don't know of) and spark an interesting debate with information and past experience with said sources.

I have read Pscarb's comparison thread but feel this might be a little outdated. As far as I know, everything changes quite rapidly in the peptide-world, where once-good sources take a turn for the worse and vice versa on a regular basis.

I'm looking for the source that best fits these three criteria:

- To avoid any potential issues with customs I'm looking for an online supplier who ships from within Europe.

- Price is a factor.. Unfortunately a big one. I'm a student so I have a very tight budget. The cheaper the better, however:

- Potency/quality/purety of the petides are obviously extremely important. Why spend money in the first place if the peptides are bunk/underdosed/contaminated.

Specifically I'm looking for ipamorelin and mod-grf 1-29.

At this point I'm considering purepeptidesuk and peptidesuk as possible candidates. I do however keep purchasepeptides in the back of my mind as I have used them before(despite them being US based) and because of their extremely cheap prices.

Thanks for your time! Any advice, recommendations and generel information sharing is greatly appreciated.

4wheel


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

4wheel said:


> I realize this sort of topic is.. uninspirational, unoriginal and maybe simply just annoying to some. I do however feel the need to ask you guys for some honest advice on where to do my shopping, as I sincerely wish to avoid wasting my time and money. I hope this thread can serve the purpose of shedding some light on the legitimate sources that I know are out there(but that I don't know of) and spark an interesting debate with information and past experience with said sources.
> 
> I have read Pscarb's comparison thread but feel this might be a little outdated. As far as I know, everything changes quite rapidly in the peptide-world, where once-good sources take a turn for the worse and vice versa on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Pscarb is the best one to give advice on this, i used purepeptidesuk they ship to europe i believe you could spend the money on other things unless you have 140 pounds available each month to buy them i bought the u.s range which i think they are good !


----------



## 4wheel (Sep 12, 2012)

I am definitely not willing nor able to spend 140 pounds/month and luckily this won't be necessary seeing how I plan to use a.. conservative protocol with mainly just one pre-bed saturation dose shot daily and the occational pre-workout dose for fatloss.

Have you tried other sources than purepeptidesuk? And how do they compare?


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

I know of quite a few who sell peptides and are very reasonable in price. Are we allowed to post Company/Source/Price?

Only when I get a legit confirmation will I post a link or two...


----------



## 4wheel (Sep 12, 2012)

sciatic said:


> I know of quite a few who sell peptides and are very reasonable in price. Are we allowed to post Company/Source/Price?
> 
> Only when I get a legit confirmation will I post a link or two...


Yes as long as they only sell research peptides.. Not if they sell gear and/or hGH.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

4wheel said:


> Yes as long as they only sell research peptides.. Not if they sell gear and/or hGH.[/quote
> 
> The majority fall in the latter. I do have a great link re research peptides/price etc... but it's on my laptop...I'll send it later mate.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Still using peptidesuk.com myself. Used plenty companies over the 3-4 years Ive been on peptides. See no reason to change source, reasonably priced and great quality imo. About to start another run of CJC1295 DAC at 3mg a week.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

LGM said:


> Still using peptidesuk.com myself. Used plenty companies over the 3-4 years Ive been on peptides. See no reason to change source, reasonably priced and great quality imo. About to start another run of CJC1295 *DAC *at 3mg a week.


?


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

latblaster said:


> ?


 Drug affinity complex, increases the half life. Was thinking either 500mcg per day, having Sunday off, something along those lines. Will be having GHRP2, Ipam and Mod GRF with it.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

4wheel said:


> I realize this sort of topic is.. uninspirational, unoriginal and maybe simply just annoying to some. I do however feel the need to ask you guys for some honest advice on where to do my shopping, as I sincerely wish to avoid wasting my time and money. I hope this thread can serve the purpose of shedding some light on the legitimate sources that I know are out there(but that I don't know of) and spark an interesting debate with information and past experience with said sources.
> 
> I have read Pscarb's comparison thread but feel this might be a little outdated. As far as I know, everything changes quite rapidly in the peptide-world, where once-good sources take a turn for the worse and vice versa on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Hey. I have tried almost all source at this point excluding American ones, including the one you named.

I would go with Buy Research Peptides Online â€" PeptidesUK personally. I am currently using their ghrp6, ipamorelin and mod grf 129

The effects I got from their peps were second to none!! No mixability issues. No concern re potency. No issues at all.

As for customs, my research is done outside of the UK and this is a major issue for me! I haven't had any issues with the delivery. They are extremely discrete. Nothing obvious about the package at all. In fact, I have just placed an order and will send you a picture of how they are sent! Customs have been an issue with me with other UK based sites. Everything is always very secure too!! I have no concerns about anything breaking.

Can't say a bad thing about them. On fact I've emailed them about various questions and they've been very helpful.

Any other questions??


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> Hey. I have tried almost all source at this point excluding American ones, including the one you named.
> 
> I would go with Buy Research Peptides Online â€" PeptidesUK personally. I am currently using their ghrp6, ipamorelin and mod grf 129
> 
> ...


Looking at their IGF-1 LR3, does anyone know if this is legit?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

damn shame said:


> Looking at their IGF-1 LR3, does anyone know if this is legit?


Yes.

I've some on the way to me right now. I'll be running that on its own and also with MGF.

I've had no concerns about it


----------



## 4wheel (Sep 12, 2012)

sciatic said:


> Looking forward to hearing from you, mate
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Thank you for this valuable information. Peptidesuk remains a candidate  Going through your posts I see you have spoken very highly about this source many times. Are you by any chance affiliated with peptidesuk?


----------



## 4wheel (Sep 12, 2012)

sciatic said:


> Any chance you might get back to me on that one?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

4wheel said:


> Hahaha.....I wish! Would make bodybuilding much cheaper for me!! It's like I speak very highly of med tech solutions on other forums - the test forum here is a bit too busy with crap for me.


----------



## 4wheel (Sep 12, 2012)

Dave_shorts said:


> Hehe, alright man. I had to ask.. You just never know with these things. Do you know how peptidesuk compares to purepeptides in terms of their peptides' efficacy? Because there's definitely money to save by choosing peptidesuk if the quality is the same.
> 
> Pscarb's thread would have me believe purepeptides is far superior but that thread is quite old..


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

4wheel said:


> You're dead right to check man! Maybe in a few years ill hit you up with discount code. Hahaha.
> 
> I went from pure to peptidesuk due to shipping issues. My packages weren't getting through with purepeps. PeptidesUK were very discreet. I know I needed less ghrp6 for hunger. 50-100mcg for the same intense hunger. As for the other ghrp's and ghrh's I found them to have identical effects. Possibly better to be honest as I needed less sleep. Diet and training remained the same!
> 
> ...


----------



## 4wheel (Sep 12, 2012)

Dave_shorts said:


> Man thanks for taking the time to reply and spread some honest advice, I really appreciate it. Everything you've told me sounds great and the photo of the packaging looks perfect. I'll be giving this source a go in the near future! Once again, thanks bro .)


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

No problem at all. It can be a nightmare trying to find the right place . The packaging was perfect for me. Fits right in the door. That envelope had 30 vials in it too so it's dead handy.

Hope the research goes well!


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Ordered some IGF-1 LR3, from peptides UK. Hopefully it will be legit.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

damn shame said:


> Ordered some IGF-1 LR3, from peptides UK. Hopefully it will be legit.


I just got some this week. Going to run it with MGF. You'll love it!!!!


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> I just got some this week. Going to run it with MGF. You'll love it!!!!


Thinking about taking 50mcg PWO on training days (4 days a week). Do you think this would be fine or should I take 50mcg ED? I have purchased 2mg.


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dave_shorts said:


> Which country do you have your peptides sent to?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

bigt185 said:


> Ireland


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

damn shame said:


> Thinking about taking 50mcg PWO on training days (4 days a week). Do you think this would be fine or should I take 50mcg ED? I have purchased 2mg.


Last time I ran igf I did 100mcg pre work. Loved the pump. If you've only got 2mg I'd stick with training days. Some take igf PWO too


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> I just got some this week. Going to run it with MGF. You'll love it!!!!


Hi mate sorry to jump in!

What happened with the CJC MPA? Thought you were gonna run that some time ago, I'm over two weeks in and its going really well for me.

Whats your IGF protocol gonna be? Tom is getting them in a few days and its unbelievably expensive for a 1mg vial but the process in producing the peptide is understandable.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

steveiep said:


> Hi mate sorry to jump in!
> 
> What happened with the CJC MPA? Thought you were gonna run that some time ago, I'm over two weeks in and its going really well for me.
> 
> Whats your IGF protocol gonna be? Tom is getting them in a few days and its unbelievably expensive for a 1mg vial but the process in producing the peptide is understandable.


Thanks for remembering. Still have the vials here. Coach asked me to run igf first and then ill be running insulin and then finally cjc dac.

I can't wait to be honest!!! How you enjoying it? It's the only pep I'm dying to try.

Yeah some charge up to e 450 per mg over here.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Thanks for remembering. Still have the vials here. Coach asked me to run igf first and then ill be running insulin and then finally cjc dac.
> 
> I can't wait to be honest!!! How you enjoying it? It's the only pep I'm dying to try.
> 
> Yeah some charge up to e 450 per mg over here.


Well i feel like I'm on aas cycle apart from the strength which is only up a little.. Libido is up (which is a surprise).

Feel really good on it, muscle is nice and full, vascular as hell!

Brilliant for pct, you jabbing the igf post work out only? Its only stable for seven days reconstituted


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

steveiep said:


> Well i feel like I'm on aas cycle apart from the strength which is only up a little.. Libido is up (which is a surprise).
> 
> Feel really good on it, muscle is nice and full, vascular as hell!
> 
> Brilliant for pct, you jabbing the igf post work out only? Its only stable for seven days reconstituted


Wow. Sounds great!! Much size increase???

Yeah I'm only running it PWO this time as I'm running mgf during training once a decent pump is established. Going to try it this way and see.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Wow. Sounds great!! Much size increase???
> 
> Yeah I'm only running it PWO this time as I'm running mgf during training once a decent pump is established. Going to try it this way and see.


Yes but not real size yet mainly from water and extra blood flow to the muscles.. We'll see if new muscles cells will mature in time for my next aas cycle in a couple of months!


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

steveiep said:


> Yes but not real size yet mainly from water and extra blood flow to the muscles.. We'll see if new muscles cells will mature in time for my next aas cycle in a couple of months!


Excellent. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Excellent. Keep us posted!!!


Yeah of course!


----------



## 4wheel (Sep 12, 2012)

Efedrino said:


> EU-Peptides is not bad too


Do you have an opinion on how the sources you mentioned compare to the ones already discussed in this thread? Namely peptidesuk and purepeptidesuk  Thanks for your input


----------



## RAWk9 (Sep 2, 2015)

Did anyone actually test quality of UK made peptides by doing blood test? I used couple of UK made ones and done blood tests for amount of HGH. Both times results was very very poor. Thanks for sharing your experiences...


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

pscarb has done this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/195359-peptides-comparison-test/


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

RAWk9 said:


> Did anyone actually test quality of UK made peptides by doing blood test? I used couple of UK made ones and done blood tests for amount of HGH. Both times results was very very poor. Thanks for sharing your experiences...


Will you post them and outline cycles. ?


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

RAWk9 said:


> Did anyone actually test quality of UK made peptides by doing blood test? I used couple of UK made ones and done blood tests for amount of HGH. Both times results was very very poor. Thanks for sharing your experiences...


I have only tested my first peptides from uk peptides (not peptides uk), ghrp2 + modgrf gave 16 ng/ml serum hgh. Not bad, judging by sides other ones, from peptidesUK and purepeptides seems much stronger.


----------

